# My new Man :D



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Here are some pics of my new man sunday... found that pedigree on him too i thought id share with ya'll 

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [133590] :: ROLEX X AFRICA


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice! I am a huge Africa fan. She was an awesome looking girl.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

As I said before, I like him! Good looking bulldog, he is..


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Good looking boy that's for sure! Is he starting to warm up?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Very nice! I am a huge Africa fan. She was an awesome looking girl.


Yes Africa is a beautiful dog 



Celestial88 said:


> Good looking boy that's for sure! Is he starting to warm up?


hes coming around..lol.. we still working on his tail though


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow! Interesting ped that's for sure. Great looking dog!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Handsome dude love the pic of him being held like a baby.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

handsome boy , congrats on the addition


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Wait a second! I know these pups are these the one's that Pulldawg Pit's bred before she re-homed the parents a few years ago? Combat and a few other pup's came from this litter? BTW congrats on picking this one up ....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Dude! Africa passed from cancer?? yeah broke my heart..... I loved that dog. Rolex is a good boy


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I did not know Africa passed away RIP Africa!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What a handsome man so that means I have the his half sister out of Rolex and Kit  can't wait to see what you do with him. Are you going to ADBA nationals?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Wait a second! I know these pups are these the one's that Pulldawg Pit's bred before she re-homed the parents a few years ago? Combat and a few other pup's came from this litter? BTW congrats on picking this one up ....


yeah my brother-n-law got him from pulldawg pits about a year ago then decided he wasnt gonna do anything with him.. so i took him  Im not really a Boudreaux fan but who knows..



performanceknls said:


> What a handsome man so that means I have the his half sister out of Rolex and Kit  can't wait to see what you do with him. Are you going to ADBA nationals?


im not sure about nationals yet... we have three shows real close here that month so ive not made up my mind.. weve got 2 nc shows and the ga show that month


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats again!He's a handsome dog.And Africa sure was a looker.
I was gonna come see ya if you made it to the show in NC at the end of September,but then they had to go ahead and schedule my dads brain surgery for the days right before that.I didn't think he would appreciate me telling him that I couldn't sit with him in the hospital cause I was going to a dog show.lol
Good luck to whatever shows you go to!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Congrats again!He's a handsome dog.And Africa sure was a looker.
> I was gonna come see ya if you made it to the show in NC at the end of September,but then they had to go ahead and schedule my dads brain surgery for the days right before that.I didn't think he would appreciate me telling him that I couldn't sit with him in the hospital cause I was going to a dog show.lol
> Good luck to whatever shows you go to!


im sorry to hear that lisa.. ill be prayin for him


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

aww thanks girl!

The more I look at this boy the more I like him!lol!! I'll be looking forward to updates on how he does for you


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

dixieland said:


> aww thanks girl!
> 
> The more I look at this boy the more I like him!lol!! I'll be looking forward to updates on how he does for you


thanks.. hes a great dog.. just tucks his dang tail  ive had him everywhere with me tring to get him used to everything.. hes starting to come around


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

He sure is a good lookin boy, I do love that face and he is COmbat's brother, man he was a good lookin dog. RIP Africa, she was a pretty girl for sure.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Very handsome guy! Good luck with him.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> He sure is a good lookin boy, I do love that face and he is COmbat's brother, man he was a good lookin dog. RIP Africa, she was a pretty girl for sure.


thanks girl.. yep africa was a looker 


Elvisfink said:


> Very handsome guy! Good luck with him.


thanks


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I got to meet this handsome lil boy! He was very sweet and gentle. Trinity made him a little nervous, but he was a sweet heart with me. Jessie, I'm so happy you decided to keep him. Lisa2, I'm sorry to hear about your dad as well. I'm sending good vibes your way (((((()))))) and keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I got to meet this handsome lil boy! He was very sweet and gentle. Trinity made him a little nervous, but he was a sweet heart with me. Jessie, I'm so happy you decided to keep him. Lisa2, I'm sorry to hear about your dad as well. I'm sending good vibes your way (((((()))))) and keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


he has come along way... i swear if you wouldve met him 6 months ago you would never believe its the same dog. hes starting to get alot more tail movement in.. used to he didnt wag it or anything


----------

